# Smell



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Is it normal for the Outback to have a heavy, almost astringent chemical smell to it? We are setting up our new 26 KBRS and the smell gets fairly intense inside during the warmest part of the day. Sometimes it has an almost a sulfurous smell outside of the camper as well.









Please let me know your experiences/thoughts.

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, it is pretty common on all of these RV's. The best thing to do is to open all the windows and vents, and let it air-out for awhile


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Key to this from what I have read, NOT experienced, is the wood isn't fully "cured " ( my italics ) and as was mentioned , as you use it and air it out, it will eventually go away.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Yep its the wood and glue...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ours burned our nose and throats and made our eyes water when it was new. If it had been closed up for several days, we had to open all the windows and vents and let it air out for about 20 minutes before we could stay in it for more than a couple minutes! So I put a MaxAir vent cover over every roof vent (3) and left them open all last fall and still, this spring. The strong odor is gone, but it still smells "new."

I think I remember a post here some time ago that said to put an open 1# can of coffee on the dinette and let it stay there for several weeks. It seems to absorb odors. Think I remember the poster saying something about it being an old trucker's trip for eliminating odors in semi trailers.

Or Maybe I was just dreaming! But it might be worth a try.

MIke


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

I remember ours having that smell too! I had forgotten all about it actually!







It also burned my nose and throat and made my eyes water too! That was terrible! Didnt last too long though..we didnt do anything to get rid of it. Just opened the windows and stuff like that. 
Enjoy setting up your 26 KBRS!!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

jewel said:


> I remember ours having that smell too! I had forgotten all about it actually!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same with ours gone now!!!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Let it vent out, takes a few weeks but it goes away. Ours took about a month.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We must have gotten lucky...our Outback was a floor model and must have been kept opened up alot, cause we've never had this problem









It will hang around for awhile, but should mellow out after some continuous use.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for all of the input. The camper has been open since Monday and the smell is abating inside. The outside sulfurous smell is as strong as ever. I figure that I just need to be patient!

Take care and thanks again,
Billy


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

aaaaaah, that new camper smell........

scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Jambalaya said:


> The outside sulfurous smell is as strong as ever.


 Get the MaxAir vent covers and it will abate quicker. The outside smell is a weird one. I had the same thing. I would walk past the TT and it smelled like rotten eggs. I would get down and sniff underneath, and along the propane lines but could never find a source. It finally disapated too.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Jambalaya said:


> Thanks for all of the input. The camper has been open since Monday and the smell is abating inside. The outside sulfurous smell is as strong as ever. I figure that I just need to be patient!
> 
> Take care and thanks again,
> Billy


You may want to check the fluid levels in your battery.

If you are plugged into shore power, you are charging the battery, and if a cell is dry, you will smell the sulfur-like smell near the front.

Steve


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> The outside sulfurous smell is as strong as ever.


 Get the MaxAir vent covers and it will abate quicker. The outside smell is a weird one. I had the same thing. I would walk past the TT and it smelled like rotten eggs. I would get down and sniff underneath, and along the propane lines but could never find a source. It finally disapated too.
[/quote]

Thanks Moose, I am glad someone else has smelled that!









Working on those MaxxAir vents!

Steve, the batteries were the first thing my nose hit. The 6 volt pair were full of H20 and non-odorous. It is truly an olfactory conundrum.

Thanks all yet again,
Billy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jambalaya said:


> It is truly an olfactory conundrum.


Conundrum...impressive choice of words


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Ours had it too....we turned the heater up on max last May and shut it up tight and ran it all night. Let it air out and it was good after that. Funny thing was, it didnt bother me until I took my contacts out and then my eyes were on fire....guess those little plastic things I kept in my eyes were protective


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

That smell on a new Outback is the fumes from the glues and sealants used in the construction of it..
It has a burning effect on the eyes and back of the throat..
Open all windows and vents, after a good hot day and some fresh air it will dissipate..


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

skippershe said:


> It is truly an olfactory conundrum.


Conundrum...impressive choice of words








[/quote]

Dawn I did stay in a Holiday Inn during my trip to Lakeshore RV......something must have happened!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Got an e-mail from Tracy & Ray (theycallusthebreeze) and they have just sold their OB. However, she included the following link which I found "VERRRRY int-er-esting" as Artie Johnson would have said:
http://abcnews.go.com/ad/travelintroad.htm...page=1?ROS=true
Darlene


----------

